# Gute schnecke-böse schnecke? und andere  fragen



## maya (15. Juni 2008)

hallo ihr lieben!
Unser miniteich wird langsam fertig, kleiner wasserfall ist noch in der fertigstellung-dann gibts auch neue bilder! 

Nun zu meinen fragen: 1.ich hab am teichbeckenrand plötzlich __ schnecken entdeckt, waren wohl bei einer meiner wasserpflanzen im preis inbegriffen  :? , sind die jetzt nützlich, muss ich damit rechnen, dass sie sich auf mein pflanzenbuffet stürzen? Etwas algenbelag hätt sich ja schon an den steinen, töpfen, beckenrand als futterangebot gesammelt...
Foto 
das sind die teichbewohner

2. An den wurzeln meiner schwimmpflanzen und bei meinem __ nadelkraut hat sich algen?schleim angehängt, ist das für die pflanzen ein problem? Atemschwierigkeiten oder so? Wenn ja , was tun?

3. Ich habe ja alle meine pflanzen in körbe eingesetzt, da wuchern jetzt schön langsam die wurzeln raus, in alle himmelsrichtungen, auch gen wasseroberfläche-blöde frage-ist das normal? Da die meisten kein zusätzliches substrat vorfinden zum reinwurzeln, wird sie das am wachsen hindern?

4.mein __ froschlöffel hat zwei blütenstrünke  , allerdings werden einige der "alten" blätter gelb, es kommen aber neue nach..hab der pflanze auch eine aquariumdüngerkugel eingepflanzt, ist das normaler "schwund" oder sollte ich mir sorgen machen?

Ich danke allen, die sich um antworten bemühen, freu mich, dass man hier  mit minipfütze so ernstgenommen wird und stell ein fast aktuelles foto ein-ich find immer noch platz für neue pflanzen und mein mann bastelt an der optimierung unseres miniwasserplatscherübersteinrieselfalles..
danke im voraus für alle tipps,
ligrü maya
Foto


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gute schnecke-böse schnecke? und andere  fragen*

Hallo Maya,

hab ich Dich hier schon begrüßt? Wenn nein, dann herzlich willkommen.

Zu Deiner Schnecke: Es ist eine Blasenschnecke - sei hocherfreut und begrüße sie freundlichst - sie frißt gerne Algen und tote Pflanzen.

Bei Deiner Teichgröße würde ich auf das Düngen der Pflanzen tunlichst verzichten. Maximal - falls vorhanden - für eine Seerose macht das m.E.m Sinn.

Das die Pflanzen die Wurzeln aus den Körben strecken, ist völlig normal. Insbesondere wenn frohwüchsige Sorten in zu kleinen Körben stecken oder die Pflanzen zum Bilden von Ausläufern neigen....

Algen sind auch völlig normal, wenn es zuviele werden, einfach vorsichtig abkeschern. Fadenalgen lassen sich auch gut mit einem Bambusstab wie Zuckerwatte aufwickeln und rausholen. Die vielzitierte WC-Bürste ist für unsere kleinen Teiche nicht geeignet....


----------



## maya (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gute schnecke-böse schnecke? und andere  fragen*

hallo christine!
Wir haben uns noch nicht kennengelernt, mein erster beitrag war "alles richtig gemacht im miniteich"..
Danke für deine rasche antwort, werde die __ schnecken, die vorsichtshalber zur quarantäne im tuppergeschirr gelandet waren, wieder zurücksetzen und hoffe, sie machen einen guten job..
Den  tipp mit den düngerkügelchen hatte ich von niri, hoffe, es ist jetzt nicht zu viel des guten in unserer pfütze...da werden sonst die blasenschnecken alle fühler voll zu tun haben!
Danke auf jeden fall für die schneckenidentifizierung, können die auch zu viel werden-zwei saßen nämlich schon aufeinander, als ich sie entdeckte..?
und vielleicht blöde frage- wissen die , wo sie hingehören oder kommen die auch raus und knabbern eventuell an meiner teichrandbepflanzung?
Danke für geduld mit nochfeuchthinterdenohrenteichneuling, maya


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gute schnecke-böse schnecke? und andere  fragen*

Hallo Maya,

wenn Ina (niri) Dir den Tipp mit dem Dünger zu einem konkreten Problem gegeben hat, ist das o.k. - sie weiß, was sie tut.

Um die __ Schnecken mach Dir keine Sorgen, diese Sorte frißt wirklich nur überflüssiges Grünzeug. Und das sie sich vermehren ist o.k., denn Du wirst auch Schwund haben. Das ist normal. Und nein, sie gehen meistens nicht wandern.

Die einzigen, die meiner Meinung nach (es gibt auch andere Meinungen) einem so kleinen Teich gefährlich werden können, sind die Spitzschlammschnecken (die gehen übrigens wandern). Die solltest Du Dir vielleicht verkneifen. Welche auch noch für Dich interessant wären, sind Posthorn- und Sumpfdeckelschnecken.


----------



## niri (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gute schnecke-böse schnecke? und andere  fragen*

hallo maya, hallo christine,

wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist die schnecke auf dem bild eine vertreterin der familie der __ schlammschnecken. sie haben rechts gewundenes gehäuse (bei blasenschnecken ist das gehäuse links gewunden).

bei der abgebildeten schnecke könnte es sich z.b. um eine radix ovata handeln. solche __ schnecken habe ich auch in meinen minis, sie vermehren sich recht rasant (schneller als blasenschnecken), lassen aber meine gesunden pflanzen in ruhe  .

lg
ina


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gute schnecke-böse schnecke? und andere  fragen*

Hi Ina!

 ich...


----------



## Kolja (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gute schnecke-böse schnecke? und andere  fragen*

Hallo Christine und Ina,

da habe ich noch mal eine Frage an die Schneckenexpertinnen.

Ist denn dies eine Blasenschnecke ? Rechts/links-Drehungen kann ich nicht so entdecken. Aber sie ist auf jeden Fall sehr schnell unterwegs, was laut Wiki ja darauf hindeutet.

 

Ach wie schön, was sich alles ansiedelt.

Schon mal Danke


----------



## niri (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gute schnecke-böse schnecke? und andere  fragen*

hi andrea,

meiner meinung nach ist das eine blasenschnecke  . ihr gehäuse ist linksgewunden.

lg
ina


----------



## Herr Jemineh (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gute schnecke-böse schnecke? und andere  fragen*

hallo schneckenfreunde/innen

einfach und effektiv:
man/frau muss die schnecke so halten, das die gehäusespitze nach oben zeigt und die öffnung zum betrachter. 
ist die öffnung auf der linken seite = linksdrehend = blasenschnecke
ist die öffnung auf der rechten seite = rechtsdrehend = schlammschnecke


----------



## Kolja (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gute schnecke-böse schnecke? und andere  fragen*

Hallo Ina,

danke für die Bestimmung.

Hallo Herr Jemineh,

wenn ich sie noch mal erwische, drehe ich sie nach deiner Anleitung um. Hoffentlich verwechsele ich nicht wie so oft rechts und links.


----------

